# a definite maybe



## Arzhela

Hello,
Je cherche une possible traduction française de "a definite maybe"
comme dans l'exemple de "YourDictionary.com" :


> *I'll give you a definite maybe.*
> (Goldwyn, Sam(uel) originally   Schmuel Gelbfisz)
> Philosophy is to be studied, not for the sake of any definite answers to   its questions, since no definite answerscan, asa   rule, be knowntobetrue, but rather for the sake of the   questions themselves; because these questions enlarge   our conception of what is possible, enrich our   intellectual imagination, and diminish the dogmatic assurance   which closes the mind against speculation; but   above all because, through the greatness of the   universe which philosophy contemplates, the   mind also is rendered great, and becomes capable of   that union with the universe which constitutes its   highest good.
> -Russell, Bertrand Arthur William Russell, 3rd Earl


Je comprends bien le sens mais je ne vois pas comment le traduire en français. Quelqu'un a t'il une idée ?
Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.


----------



## SwissPete

Un peut-être catégorique (?)


----------



## Arzhela

Merci SwissPete mais malheureusement "_un peut-être catégorique_" est une traduction littérale qui ne signifie rien en français. 
Si quelqu'un dit : "Je t'offre un peut-être catégorique", personne ne va comprendre.
Je ne suis d'ailleurs pas sure du tout qu'il existe un équivalent en français mais je demande au cas où...  ce n'est pas très facile à traduire en aussi peu de mots


----------



## Quake 3

"_C'est probablement le cas._"?


----------



## Austin Pal

_"Je vous réponds peut-être sans aucune hésitation !..."_


----------



## Quake 3

Franchement, je pense pas que ça tienne la route. Je trouve ça trop bancal. Je ne suis pas anglais, mais la tournure anglaise énoncée semble très fluide et succincte, en français, on ne dit pas "Je te donnerai un peut-être catégorique", il faut vraiment tout reformuler, tout en, je pense, gardant la signification de la phrase et son aspect bref, d'où mon "c'est probablement le cas", qui ne contient certes pas de pronom personnel mais qui, à mon humble avis, est tout à fait français, courant, fluide et bref. Mais il y a certainement d'autres propositions possibles, encore plus fidèles à l'anglais!


----------



## Austin Pal

Malgré tout, je pense qu'il est important de traduire le paradoxe entre _"definite"_ et _"maybe"._


----------



## Quake 3

Oui... je vais y réfléchir pour tâcher de répondre quelque chose quand je rentrerai ce soir!


----------



## Arzhela

Comme il s'agit de la traduction d'une réplique de film et que le comédien marque un temps d'arrêt entre _definite_ et _maybe_, je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez mais j'ai fini par trouver :
"Vous avez sûrement raison (....) peut-être" ce qui me permet de garder le paradoxe entre _definite_ et _maybe_.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Je crois que la traduction peut varier selon le contexte, mais pourquoi pas "je vous donne un peut-être, définitif" qui me semble rendre l'ambiguïté et l'ironie de la réponse, non ?

EDIT: je vois l'intervention précédente d'arzhéla et je dirais "définitivement... peut-être !".


----------



## Arzhela

Oui ... excepté que l'idée c'est justement le contraire  : ce n'est pas un "peut-être" qui est définitif mais un "définitif" qui n'est pas sûr. La nuance parait subtile mais je crois qu'elle a son importance...



Punky Zoé said:


> EDIT: je vois l'intervention précédente d'arzhéla et je dirais "définitivement... peut-être !".


Oui, merci Punky Zoé. Ça me plaît bien oui


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Arzhela : vous citez _a definite maybe_, mais la  citation que vous ajoutez est de B. Russell, non de Goldwyn.
S. Goldwyn a dit :
_True, I've been a long time making up my mind, but now I'm giving you a definite answer. I won't say yes, and I won't say no -- but I'm     giving you a definite maybe.
_Et, ici, _un peut-être catégorique_ marche très bien, je pense. Ou _définitivement peut-être_ - un peut anglophonoïde cependant, _actuellement_?


----------



## Nicomon

Je pense aussi que _un peut-être catégorique _fonctionne très bien pour l'exemple que donne JDS.  Mais peut-être pas dans le contexte d'Arzhela.

_Définitivement_ me semble en effet un calque, ici. 

Trouvé sur un site canadien bilingue :


> University of British Columbia researcher Dr. Hyon Choi says *it's a definite 'maybe'.*
> Le Dr Hyon Choi, chercheur à l'Université de la Colombie-Britannique, affirme : *certainement... peut-être.*


  À part _certainement,_ il y aurait _absolument, incontestablement, sûrement, tout à fait_


----------



## live_n

Hello,

How about: 'un peut-être qui tend vers le oui'


----------



## Punky Zoé

Nicomon said:


> J_Définitivement_ me semble en effet un calque, ici.


Pourtant on dit bien "être définitif" en français , de même que "je serais définitif", "je serais ferme et définitif"...


----------



## pmqs

I agree that the phrase is not just a response of 'ill definately think about it', there is very strongly the joke element too.  I wonder if you want to convey that as well.


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> Pourtant on dit bien "être définitif" en français , de même que "je serais définitif", "je serais ferme et définitif"...


  Tu as raison; on le dit.  Dans le sens définitif = qu'on ne peut changer/irrévocable.  Définitivement = à jamais/irrémédiablement/pour de bon. 

Les suggestions que j'ai données traduisent _definitely_... et c'est là que _définitivement_ serait (enfin, je crois) un calque ou plutôt un faux ami. 

Edit : j'ai trouvé un fil et en particulier *ce post*


----------



## skopro

est-ce qu'on peut traduire la phrase tant ironique:  "je peux vous dire definitivement peut-etre" dans le sens en anglais "I'm going to leave you utterly as frustrated and as insecure as before you asked"


----------



## Quake 3

C'est indubitablement à prendre au conditionnel?


----------



## Arzhela

Pour plus de contexte si ça peut aider, mais je ne pense pas que ça change grand chose : ce sont deux officiers de police, l'un émet une hypothèse sur ce qu'il pense être le coupable d'un meurtre et ses mobiles et l'autre qui n'est pas convaincu lui répond : "My best offer is a definite (....) maybe."


----------



## Quake 3

"Moi s'il y a bien une chose que je sais... c'est que j'sais pas!" LOL, un peu facile mais bon... je réfléchis encore.

Ou peut-être "Une chose est sûre... t'as p'têtre raison". Là, je pense pas qu'il faille faire du mot-à-mot, ça voudrait vraiment rien dire du tout. Et je suis désolé pour tout à l'heure, je n'ai pas tout de suite saisi le sens de la question, je suis parti sur tout à fait autre chose. En plus ce sont deux flics qui parlent, bon, je pense qu'ils ne faut pas non plus tomber dans quelque chose de trop élaboré... puis l'intonation joue beaucoup aussi, j'espère que là je suis plus près du but en tout cas.


----------



## live_n

"Sans doute, c'est ça, ouais" (un peu de scepticisme)
ou alors
"A mon avis, c'est un coup sûr… enfin… quasi"


Enfin, ci dessus ce sont bien des tentatives de traduction et non une remarque sur la réponse de Quake3, que je trouve d'ailleurs plus que pertinant.


----------



## skopro

I meant to say that this little quote  "a definite maybe"-- is fairly famous for a grasping, mean hollywood mogul who was all about power and control--the paradox and irony of the reply to a question is no reply at all but a refusal to give any satisfaction and retain control.  it's funny all right but also passive-aggressive to the max--a "definite maybe" means a perpetual withholding or non-decision.

si je pouvais dire tout ceci en francais, je serais ravi!  mais je ne suis pas si avance en ce moment!  je m'excuse.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Arzhela,

Ce qui est sûr... c'est que rien n'est sûr !
 (le genre de truc que je me suis déjà entendu dire... )


----------



## Moon Palace

How about: 
_un inconditionnel... peut-être. _


----------



## Quake 3

Non je pense sérieusement que ça ne sonne pas naturel du tout de faire un quasi mot-à-mot. Imaginez vous en contexte, vous êtes policier, votre collègue vous expose sa théorie, et vous répondrez "un inconditionnel... peut-être."? Non, je trouve que c'est juste pas naturel en fait.
Ce que Skopro dit est très intéressant, je n'avais pas du tout perçu la réplique comme cela, je n'avais pas du tout senti de mauvaises intentions, si je puis dire venant du policier... réfléchissons donc encore, c'est passionnant.

EDIT: "(En tout cas) ce qui est sûr, c'est que ce que tu dis... ça reste hypothétique. " Ou peut-être "C'est certain que... on en sait rien." Phrase qui reste succincte, comme semblait le vouloir Arzhela. Ces deux tentatives "collerait" si l'on garde à l'esprit ce que Skopro nous a énoncé.
Anyway, nice thread!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Quake 3 said:


> Ou peut-être "C'est certain que... on en sait rien." Phrase qui reste succincte, comme semblait le vouloir Arzhela. Ces deux tentatives "collerait" si l'on garde à l'esprit ce que Skopro nous a énoncé.


Oui, quelque chose dans ce goût. "ce qui est certain...c'est qu'on n'en sait rien/c'est qu'on (n')est certain de rien" ou encore "je suis convaincu...qu'on (n')est sûr de rien".


----------



## Quake 3

Oui, je suis d'accord. Et je dirais même "*Moi* je suis convaincu... qu'on n'est sûr de rien." pour renforcer un petit peu le côté dénigrant du policier. Bien pensé Punky Zoé.


----------



## Nicomon

On a raison de dire que le contexte précis est important. 

J'aime bien la suggestion de Karine. « Ce qui est sûr, c'est que rien n'est sûr !»

Mon effort : _*Y'a pas de doute... ça se peut*_.


----------



## Quake 3

Oui, certes, mais alors là, ça marche si l'on ferme les yeux sur le côté négatif de la réplique, du mauvais caractère de la personne qui parle, comme le précise Skoporo. Ca moi j'en sais rien, je suis français, c'est une subtilité que les anglophones peuvent percevoir, peut-être que le ton de la phrase est en réalité bien plus léger, ce qui collerait donc avec la proposition de Nicomon et de Karine (qui pour moi, a presque même un petit côté enfantin, je le perçois comme ça en tout cas)... donc voilà, peut-être qu'Arzhela pourrait nous dire si son personnage est en effet négatif et dénigrant dans ses propos ou pas. En tout cas, il est important de souligner que le contexte, et Dieu sait si parfois les répliques que je vous soumets manquent parfois de contexte, est primordial.


----------



## Arzhela

Désolée... j'arrive un peu tard dans la "conversation" !
En fait mon personnage est un flic certes mais "très bon chic bon genre" et qui a fait des études de théologie à Oxford. Pas du genre "gros bourrin" à l'américaine si vous voyez ce que je veux dire 
Son attitude n'est pas dénigrante. Il est sincèrement dubitatif. L'hypothèse de son collègue ne le satisfait pas parce qu'il n'y a aucune preuve et qu'elle lui semble simpliste mais faute de mieux, pour l'instant il ne le rejette pas totalement, d'où ce "definite... maybe".


----------



## Nicomon

Deux idées qui - espérons le - en susciteront peut-être de meilleures :

_Je ne peux que répondre en toute certitude... peut-être. _
_À mon avis et à n'en point douter... c'est une possibilité_


----------



## Arzhela

MERCI BEAUCOUP Tout le monde ! Je n'ai que l'embarras du choix maintenant ! Vous êtes supers !!!


----------

